# Hi my first time here



## carole.read@live.uwe.ac.u (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi
I am 51 live in Bristol have had type 1 for 26years. I am positive and live life to the full. Would love to chat to others in the same place and have an occasional moan! Would also be interested in how others manage. x


----------



## Pat (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Carole, I'm Pat, live in Cheltenham and have been on here about two weeks so not as new. Been type 1 for 42 years and now 52 so have a lot of needles havin moved from the old basic stainless steel to the now modern pens. I to like the occasional moan but enerally keep it to myself unless people show a genuine interest. One thing that get me is the blobs of blood that appear on my shirts after each jab, drives me mad walking around as if I'm leaking  Love to talk anytime I'm here.


----------

